# Steady rest for Taig lathe



## joe d (Jan 16, 2008)

The factory steady for the Taig has too small a capacity for my requirements, so I had to get busy and build one with a little more room...

here are the parts after machining






after a lot of polishing, and assembly





installed on the lathe, with a piece of 1.5" aluminum just for show....





Interesting job, got to use my shiny new rotary table for the first time, looks like it will work OK.

Joe


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe,

You did some very nice workmanship on that. 

Kenny


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work. You should do a write up on it.

Eric


----------



## macona (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a ball bearing steady? You might want to add some little slits before the bearing in its path to put some wipers in. This will keep swarf from getting sucked under the bearings and imbedding in the stock. Anything will do for scrapers. Even card stock.


----------



## joe d (Jan 16, 2008)

Macona: Good idea, wish I'd thought of it! Seems like an fast & easy mod. I'll add them before the test-drive.

Eric & Kenny: Thanks for the kind words. After looking at the project photos on this board, I had to spend the time to polish it up, the "bling" factor counts!

Joe


----------

